# Reasons Why You Should Always Carry A Camera- CUTE!



## mouse_chalk (Nov 19, 2009)

My mum forwarded this email onto me and I just had to share! 


[align=center]*Lots of great reasons why we should always carry a camera..... *

[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center] 




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=left]Edited to add the actual pictures!! :foreheadsmack:
[/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 19, 2009)

:? I dont see anything.


----------



## Malexis (Nov 19, 2009)

Me niether?


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 20, 2009)

same


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 20, 2009)

It looks like Jen just copied it from her Email. So nothing will show up since there really isn't anything that can me view since the photo's on her computer.

:disgust:


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 20, 2009)

i've just gone thru me cuteness preparation for nothing!!!!:tears2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm sorry guys! I posted in a hurry- it was late and i was tired and didn't stop to think it wouldn't show up from my email. I'll fix it in a bit when I get up!


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't wait!!! 

Denise


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 20, 2009)

I've edited the post to show the pictures now! Donna- prepare yourself all over again because they are seriously cute!

Sorry!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 20, 2009)

They are all so cute! This is my favorite. I love the look on the cat's face:


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 20, 2009)

:inlove:well i coped very well with that cuteness overload! the look on that mouse covered cat's face is priceless!

love those puppies as well - we had a camera on standby constantly when brandy had her pups.

thank you for posting!:bunnydance:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Nov 20, 2009)

what lovely pictures they brightened up the day!


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 20, 2009)

o wow those pica are adorable!


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 20, 2009)

There is nothing like a good daily dose of Cute Overload.


----------



## DeniseJP (Nov 20, 2009)

I love the dolphin and the puppy - the puppy has a great expression on his face!

Thanks for the cuteness!

Denise


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 21, 2009)

I think we should keep this thread going. I always get cute animal emails from my aunt and I could add them here


----------



## irishlops (Nov 21, 2009)

Awh there all so cute!!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Nov 21, 2009)

AWWW I love 'em!!! soo cute


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I think we should keep this thread going. I always get cute animal emails from my aunt and I could add them here


ditto!


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 22, 2009)

some of them are sad


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 22, 2009)

I had my camera with me.  A shelter supervisorshowed me herfoster baby bunny today.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh my goodness Stan...that baby is just precious!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Nov 24, 2009)

So adorible!


----------



## Becca (Nov 24, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawww!!!!!!!!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I had my camera with me.


Do you ever not have your camera with you? 

You need to come to Calgary and help the CRHC do a calendar. We need you. :whistling

Adorable bunny.


----------

